# August Photo Competition.    Animals.



## xsunnysuex (Aug 5, 2016)

This months theme is Animals

Entries:
• It is encouraged, but not essential, that people enter new photos
• Up to 3 pictures allowed per person
*• Last entry at midnight on last day of Aug 2016*
• Only use pictures you photographed yourself
• If you edit the picture then it'd be nice if you tell us what you did
• Please don’t change pictures once you have entered them

Voting:
*• 1st August 2016 to midnight 3rd Sept 2016*
• Anyone can vote. You don't have to have entered
• Vote for your 1st, 2nd and 3rd favourites
• 1st choice is worth 3 points, 2nd choice is worth 2 points and 3rd choice is worth 1 point
• It is the responsibility of the theme setter to count up the votes
• The entry with the most points wins, and the winner chooses the next month's theme.


----------



## Zimri (Aug 6, 2016)

Am a bit of an invalid at the moment due to complications from an operation that failed, but here's two from outside the front of the house using a new 500mm lens 

#1 - Reflection Duck (Yeah it's a Grebe)


----------



## albionism (Aug 7, 2016)

My Two Boys, Kottr and Rat Boy.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Aug 8, 2016)

Doggy Pride


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 8, 2016)

Zimri said:


> Am a bit of an invalid at the moment due to complications from an operation that failed,


hope you're better soon


----------



## Zimri (Aug 8, 2016)

Entry #2 - Family outing...


----------



## catinthehat (Aug 8, 2016)

I'm never sure if this is about good photography from people who know what they are doing or just a photo that you took and you like.  Here, devoid of any artistry or technical skill or knowledge are my lambs and some sheepdogs.


----------



## Zimri (Aug 9, 2016)

catinthehat said:


> I'm never sure if this is about good photography from people who know what they are doing or just a photo that you took and you like.  Here, devoid of any artistry or technical skill or knowledge are my lambs and some sheepdogs.View attachment 90493 View attachment 90494


I think it's everything, that's what makes it quite fun on here 

And do you have a bigger version of the lamb one, because it's teeny tiny at the moment but it looks really good


----------



## catinthehat (Aug 9, 2016)

Zimri said:


> I think it's everything, that's what makes it quite fun on here
> 
> And do you have a bigger version of the lamb one, because it's teeny tiny at the moment but it looks really good


----------



## renegadechicken (Aug 10, 2016)

Who me?


----------



## renegadechicken (Aug 10, 2016)

Seed thief







Hanging in the breeze


----------



## Pingu (Aug 10, 2016)

animals you say? i may have 1 or 456 million pics to choose from...

will lead with this fella at chester zoo though (no edits apart from converting for web)


----------



## Pingu (Aug 10, 2016)

next up we have a Giant Otter (edits conversion to B&W, Bokeh pinhole filter to blur edges and conversion to JPG)


----------



## Pingu (Aug 10, 2016)

and last but by no means least "This is mah Stick"


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 10, 2016)

#1 Baby Bat


----------



## RoyReed (Aug 10, 2016)

1 - Otter


2 - Meerkat


3 - Fallow Deer


All shot yesterday.


----------



## albionism (Aug 11, 2016)

2) Gull


----------



## Artaxerxes (Aug 11, 2016)

Well this is going to be a hard month to choose a winner from... 

Looking good all, hopefully I can get some new shots in by the end of the month.


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 12, 2016)

1. Barrowburn


----------



## weltweit (Aug 12, 2016)

Robin


----------



## Addy (Aug 14, 2016)

1. Benji - Bubble Face

 

2. Caterpillar

 

3. Charles


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 15, 2016)

2. Frog


----------



## weltweit (Aug 19, 2016)

Cat's eyes


----------



## Chilli.s (Aug 19, 2016)

Insect


----------



## Dr. Furface (Aug 19, 2016)

Oscar, my fox terrier - very pleased with his new look (taken Weds on Hampstead Heath)


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Aug 19, 2016)




----------



## pengaleng (Aug 19, 2016)

does pics of pokemon count?


----------



## Pingu (Aug 19, 2016)

only if its a fully evolved magicarp


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 19, 2016)




----------



## Artaxerxes (Aug 19, 2016)

He waits... by chiron3636, on Flickr


----------



## xsunnysuex (Aug 21, 2016)

Some really lovely photo's here.


----------



## albionism (Aug 21, 2016)

3) Lorikeet


----------



## stowpirate (Aug 21, 2016)

1 - yawning


----------



## stowpirate (Aug 21, 2016)

2 - hairdo


----------



## stowpirate (Aug 21, 2016)

3 - wild thing


----------



## Chilli.s (Aug 21, 2016)

Part dog part crow.


----------



## Chilli.s (Aug 21, 2016)

Heron


----------



## xsunnysuex (Aug 21, 2016)

Just noticed it says voting from 1st Aug.  That should have been 1st Sept I'm guessing.  Won't let me edit it now though.


----------



## Sweet FA (Aug 22, 2016)

1. Sunrise


----------



## Sweet FA (Aug 22, 2016)

2. Eyes on the horizon


----------



## Sweet FA (Aug 22, 2016)

3. Home turf


----------



## weltweit (Aug 22, 2016)

Swans.

The OP asks details, this one has been edited a bit.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Aug 22, 2016)

Face Off..


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 23, 2016)

1. Horse


----------



## chriswill (Aug 23, 2016)

Speckled Jim


----------



## chriswill (Aug 23, 2016)

Peek


----------



## chriswill (Aug 23, 2016)

Pounce


----------



## Artaxerxes (Aug 24, 2016)

I hope bugs count


2) 


Butterfly 1 by chiron3636, on Flickr


3) 


Silhouette by chiron3636, on Flickr


----------



## mrs quoad (Aug 29, 2016)

1. 'Whap whap. Whap whap whap. Whapwhapwhapwhapwhap.'






2. Baa-dass.






3. Great Cockup.


----------



## Dr. Furface (Aug 30, 2016)

Bank holiday, what shall we do? I know, I'll take the kids on a trip down the canal to Camden, they'll love it!


----------



## Zimri (Aug 31, 2016)

3. Llama...


----------



## shaman75 (Sep 1, 2016)

1 Home Turf
2 Doggy Pride
3 Gull


----------



## Dr. Furface (Sep 1, 2016)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> 1. Horse


I hope that horse isn't about to face a firing squad!


----------



## weltweit (Sep 1, 2016)

1) Sheep in a barrell catinthehat
2) Yawning stowpirate
3) My Two Boys, Kottr and Rat Boy. albionism


----------



## RoyReed (Sep 1, 2016)

1. chriswill - _Peek_
2. Pingu - _Giant Otter_
3. weltweit - _Swans_


----------



## Pingu (Sep 1, 2016)

1 stowpirate hiardoo
2 Zimri family outing
3 renegadechicken  who me


----------



## Zimri (Sep 1, 2016)

#1 - Eyes on the horizon Sweet FA 
#2 - Peek chriswill 
#3 - Sheep in a barrel catinthehat


----------



## trabuquera (Sep 1, 2016)

#1 - Wild Thing - stowpirate  (post #35)
#2 - Eyes on the Horizon - Sweet FA  (post#40)
#3 - Barrowburn - neonwilderness (post #19)


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Sep 1, 2016)

1. Dr. Furface - Oscar (fucking love that pic! )
2. Zimri - Reflection
3. stowpirate - wild thing


----------



## Duncan2 (Sep 1, 2016)

1.@Neonwilderness-Barrowburn
2.@chilli s.-Heron
3.@stowpirate-wild-thing
4.@Johnny Canuck-Horse


----------



## Sweet FA (Sep 1, 2016)

1. Johnny Canuck3  - Horse
2. stowpirate - wild thing
3. Pingu - This is mah Stick


----------



## Artaxerxes (Sep 1, 2016)

1) albionism - My Two Boys, Kottr and Rat Boy.
2) RoyReed 1 - Otter
3) mrs quoad - 'Whap whap. Whap whap whap. Whapwhapwhapwhapwhap.'


----------



## albionism (Sep 2, 2016)

1) RoyReed - Otter
2) Stowpirate - Wild Thing
3) Zimri - Family Outing


----------



## Dr. Furface (Sep 2, 2016)

1. Eyes on the horizon Sweet FA
2. Cats eyes weltweit 
3. Lorikeet albionism


----------



## neonwilderness (Sep 2, 2016)

1. RoyReed - Otter
2. Sweet FA - Home turf
3. Pingu - This is mah Stick

Good entries this month, it was really hard to choose this month


----------



## mrs quoad (Sep 3, 2016)

1. Albionism - my two boys
2. Stow pirate - wild thing
3. Chriswill - peek


----------



## xsunnysuex (Sep 4, 2016)

Winners.  Congrats.	  (If I've counted right.   )						

1st	   Wild Thing.					  Stowpirate.
2nd	  Otter.							  Roy Reed.
3rd	   Eyes On The Horizon.	  Sweet FA.


----------



## albionism (Sep 4, 2016)

Congrats all. Some wonderful pics this month.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Sep 4, 2016)

albionism said:


> Congrats all. Some wonderful pics this month.


Congrats to you too.  You were 4th.


----------



## albionism (Sep 4, 2016)

Best I've ever done.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Sep 10, 2016)

Calling stowpirate


----------



## xsunnysuex (Sep 10, 2016)

Artaxerxes said:


> Calling stowpirate


Sorry I don't know how to tag people.


----------



## Dr. Furface (Sep 10, 2016)

xsunnysuex said:


> Sorry I don't know how to tag people.


Just add @ before their name


----------



## xsunnysuex (Sep 10, 2016)

Dr. Furface said:


> Just add @ before their name


Arhh just like facebook then.  Cheers.


----------



## stowpirate (Sep 11, 2016)

Sorry just realised did I win?


----------



## xsunnysuex (Sep 11, 2016)

stowpirate said:


> Sorry just realised did I win?


Yes  x


----------

